# Vous préferez les chats ou les chiens ?



## sonnyboy (12 Mars 2006)

Puisqu'on y est... 

Donc à ce sujet, j'ai une copine au boulot qui adore les chats... la dernière fois, on en parlait je lui disais que moi je ne les aime pas et que je prefere les chiens en bon homme viril que je suis.

Elle m'a répondu, qu'elle a horreur des chiens, mais que moi si je connaissais son chat, je l'aimerais...

Là j'ai demandé pourquoi...

Elle m'a dit, "il est comme un chien".

CQFD.


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Mars 2006)

Les chats!







P.S: C'est pas le mien celui-là...


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Mars 2006)

faudrait un petit sondage ...

je perçois un manque de genre féminin aux mots de la question posée par sonny ...?


je préfère les chats je crois ... plus indépendants .... plus silencieux aussi je pense ....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

Je préfère les chats. À Noël, c'est génial en terrine.


----------



## Pierrou (12 Mars 2006)

Moi j'préfèr les chats... plus indépendants je trouve... pi plus gracieux... 
Suis ptet pas un homme viril :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mars 2006)

L'avantage du chat c'est qu'il n'aboie pas.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> L'avantage du chat c'est qu'il n'aboie pas.


Cela dit, l'avantage du chien c'est qu'il ne miaule pas...


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mars 2006)

Les chats ont l'avantage d'aller mourir à l'extérieur, mais à part celà...


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, l'avantage du chien c'est qu'il ne miaule pas...



Si tu leur mets un branlée, tu verras que certains miaulent...


----------



## Ichabod Crane (12 Mars 2006)

Bien qu'adorant tous les animaux, donc les chiens aussi, sans hésitation je répond que je préfère les chats, mais les vrais, les chats de goutières.
Pour leur coté indépendant, rebelles, agile, félins quoi !

C'est pas comme les chiens, assis, debout, couché, viens ici et le chien conement il exécute.
A contrario, un chat fait ce qu'il veut quand il veut, pas question de lui faire donner la patte pour un su-sucre.

Vive les chats !!!!

Les gens en général préfèrent les chiens parceque justement, ils leurs obeissent au doigt et à l'oeil. 

Cela dit il existe des chiens sauvages et ceux là je ne sais pas si ces mêmes personnes les apprécieraient de la même façon


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Les chats ont l'avantage d'aller mourir à l'extérieur, mais à part celà...


Oui, ben comme les schtroumphs, ni plus ni moins.


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ben comme les schtroumphs, ni plus ni moins.



Ah pardon, les schtroumpfs parlent, eux !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah pardon, les schtroumpfs parlent, eux !


Au temps pour moi, j'avais négligé ce point. Je suis d'autant plus impardonnable que je sais combien tu aimes aller tailler une bavette la nuit au fond des bois.


----------



## paradize (12 Mars 2006)

Alors, moi, j'ai 3 chiennes... La question ne s'est pas posé lors de l'adoption de Prisca, vu que je suis tout simplement.. allergique aux chats... éternuement, ventoline, voix de Dark vador et j'en passe... 

On à donc adopté Prisca qui est une king charles (pas un cavalier, non, non), qui ne fait que dormir, qui ronronne presque... Cette race s'appelle "des chiens chats" parce que limite elle ronronne quand elles sont heureuses... 

Le débat est aussi installé entre mes copines, une amie adorant les chats, moi les chiens, et l'autre allergique à ses deux animaux....

La chienne noire est la préférée des enfants, car ils peuvent lui tirer les oreilles, etc, elle ne dit rien...


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Au temps pour moi, j'avais négligé ce point. Je suis d'autant plus impardonnable que je sais combien tu aimes aller tailler une bavette la nuit au fond des bois.



Exact, ceux qui n'ont jamais taillé l'bout d'gras sous un champignon rouge, doivent le faire sur le champ !


----------



## duracel (12 Mars 2006)

Chats.
Et chiens.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Exact, ceux qui n'ont jamais taillé l'bout d'gras sous un champignon rouge, doivent le faire sur le champ !


Je ne voudrais pas te contrarier mais, sur le champ, on en trouve peu des champignons rouges.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Au temps pour moi, j'avais négligé ce point. Je suis d'autant plus impardonnable que je sais combien tu aimes aller tailler une bavette la nuit au fond des bois.


Tailler une bavette c'est vite dis


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tailler une bavette c'est vite dis



C'est le dernier qui m'a dit que j'avais des croutes...


----------



## Ichabod Crane (12 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tailler une bavette c'est vite dis



Ouaip, surtout au fond des bois


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est le dernier qui m'a dit que j'avais des croutes...


Il faudra tout de même penser à me nettoyer cette vilaine peau...


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il faudra tout de même penser à me nettoyer cette vilaine peau...



Au boulot y a un type je l'ai appelé Noriega, personne comprend pourquoi...

Sont trop jeunes...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Mars 2006)

Il a une planche à clous comme oreiller?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Au boulot y a un type je l'ai appelé Noriega, personne comprend pourquoi...
> 
> Sont trop jeunes...



  

Note bien, maintenant, la référence c'est Iouchtchenko.


----------



## fredintosh (12 Mars 2006)

J'adore les chiens.

D'ailleurs, voici le mien


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> J'adore les chiens.
> 
> D'ailleurs, voici le mien



Miaaaaaaaaaaaaaam!!!!!:love:


----------



## rezba (12 Mars 2006)

Je préfère les Sonnyboy. 
Ils sont propres, ne perdent pas leurs poils, ne ronronnent pas trop fort, n'aboient pas, ne boudent pas leur patée, et en plus ils tombent le futal.


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère les Sonnyboy.
> Ils sont propres, ne perdent pas leurs poils, ne ronronnent pas trop fort, n'aboient pas, ne boudent pas leur patée, et en plus ils tombent le futal.



En même temps, on peut pas lui donner tort...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère les Sonnyboy.
> Ils sont propres, ne perdent pas leurs poils, ne ronronnent pas trop fort, n'aboient pas, ne boudent pas leur patée, et en plus ils tombent le futal.


Soyons précis : ils n'ont plus de poils à perdre.


----------



## da capo (12 Mars 2006)

Moi je choisis aussi les chiens parce qu'au moins c'est utile : ça mord les passants, aboie quand le facteur passe, pas besoin de les sortir le matin et le soir, ils sont acceptés dans tous les hotels et resto du bord de mer.

Le mien d'ailleurs a une mission : protéger les jouets du gamin.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> protéger les jouets du gamin.


Tu as un enfant ? Je vois mal pourquoi avoir un animal dans ce cas.


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu as un enfant ? Je vois mal pourquoi avoir un animal dans ce cas.



L'inverse non ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu as un enfant ? Je vois mal pourquoi avoir un animal dans ce cas.



Contrairement à l'enfant, l'animal ne déçoit jamais...


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Contrairement à l'enfant, l'animal ne déçoit jamais...



Sauf si c'est un chat...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sauf si c'est un chat...


Ou un schtroumph.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> J'adore les chiens.
> 
> D'ailleurs, voici le mien



Tu lui as appris à servir d'un Mac ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sauf si c'est un chat...



Allégation sujette à polémique, s'il en est...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Tu lui as appris à servir d'un Mac ?


Non, il lui a appris à pisser sur les factures EDF. Ça se voit non ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Contrairement à l'enfant, l'animal ne déçoit jamais...



Sauf si tu essayes de lui apprendre des chansons enfantines. Là le résultat est très décevant.


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Non, il lui a appris à pisser sur les factures EDF. Ça se voit non ?



Enorme je pensais à la même chose...


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mars 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Sauf si tu essayes de lui apprendre des chansons enfantines. Là le résultat est très décevant.



Ou à aller acheter le pain...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Non, il lui a appris à pisser sur les factures EDF. Ça se voit non ?



Tant qu'il ne pisse pas sur le Mac, tout va bien.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

:love:...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...:love:
 ceux-ci ne sont pas les miens, mais j'ai eu le même chien et le minet ressemble un peu à ma minette​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ou à aller acheter le pain...



Egalement.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Enorme je pensais à la même chose...


C'est vexant pour moi.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Mars 2006)

*Tiens au fait j'ai une super blague*
puisqu'on parle de chachats et de chienchiens. Ca ne peut pas attendre lundi, non.

Vous savez comment qu'on fait aboyer un chat ?

On prend un bidon d'essence, on arrose le chat, on prend une allumette et ben le chat, il fait "WOUF !"

Ah mazette, voilà du bien bel humour !


:bebe:

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ou à aller acheter le pain...


Moi je leur apprends à traverser la route très tôt. Après, avec des potes, on fait des paris.


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est vexant pour moi.



Un peu c'est vrai... d'autant plus que je l'avais pas écrit, je me disais "non... c'est trop nase... pascal77 va le dire..."


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mars 2006)

> Tiens au fait j'ai une super blague
> puisqu'on parle de chachats et de chienchiens. Ca ne peut pas attendre lundi, non.
> 
> Vous savez comment qu'on fait aboyer un chat ?



Non. Vas-y. Dis.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

Moi je préfère les chattes et les chiennes


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Un peu c'est vrai... d'autant plus que je l'avais pas écrit, je me disais "non... c'est trop nase... pascal77 va le dire..."


Ah ben si tu en es au point de penser aux mêmes vannes que lui, c'est vexant pour toi.


----------



## da capo (12 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu as un enfant ? Je vois mal pourquoi avoir un animal dans ce cas.


Tu sais, j'ai aussi une compagne... je passe de l'un a l'autre...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Moi je préfère les chattes et les chiennes


Comme la plupart des hommes.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mars 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Non. Vas-y. Dis.


Tu as enfin fait de l'humour ! tu peux contacter Benjamin il se fera un plaisir d'effacer ton compte !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, j'ai aussi une compagne... je passe de l'un a l'autre...


Seigneur ! Un pervers !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Comme la plupart des hommes.


C'est pour ça que je tends à être la femme idéale.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mars 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, j'ai aussi une compagne... je passe de l'un a l'autre...



Fais gaffe à ne pas confondre. Ta compagne n'apprécierait sûrement pas la pâtée pour chat ou chien.


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Moi je préfère les chattes et les chiennes



Toi, tu es une belle cochonne....    :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu as enfin fait de l'humour ! tu peux contacter Benjamin il se fera un plaisir d'effacer ton compte !



Tout arrive. 

Ca doit être parce que j'ai changé de Mac.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Tout arrive.


Même par hasard, la preuve.


----------



## da capo (12 Mars 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe à ne pas confondre. Ta compagne n'apprécierait sûrement pas la pâtée pour chat ou chien.


Pourtant elle adore quand je la promène en laisse...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Mars 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant elle adore quand je la promène en laisse...



Quelle vieille punk!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Même par hasard, la preuve.



Sauf d'aller chez eux (enfin, c'est ce qu'ils disent) :


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Quelle vieille punk!




*Ou tout simplement*
fétichiste


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Mars 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Saudf d'aller chez eux (enfin, c'est ce qu'ils disent) :




*Total met du chat crevé*
dans ses carburants ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mars 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant elle adore quand je la promène en laisse...



Ah, les vieux fantasmes....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Total met du chat crevé*
> dans ses carburants ?



Non. On parlait de trucs qui arrivent par hasard.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Non. On parlait de trucs qui arrivent par hasard.


Ta naissance ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ta naissance ?



Non. La tienne peut-être.


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mars 2006)

Hé ben alors, les deux comiques ??


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Mars 2006)

C'est celui qui dit qui y'est?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Non. La tienne peut-être.


Ah désolé, perso j'ai été désiré.


----------



## fredintosh (12 Mars 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Tu lui as appris à servir d'un Mac ?



Oui.
Et si je floode, en fait, c'est pas moi, c'est le chat.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Mars 2006)

*Toujours est-il que*
noyer des petits chats à leur naissance, c'est pas bien drôle


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

Bon c'est pas bientôt fini oui les deux là ...allez hop au coin* ! 

Edit : *coin-coin même


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah désolé, perso j'ai été désiré.



Moi également. Même si mes parents auraient voulu une fille.


----------



## da capo (12 Mars 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Ah, les vieux fantasmes....


POur vous...

Au fait, mon canard... pour que ta chérie pense toujours à toi... j'ai trouvé ça :

http://www.chambre69.com/chambre69BoutFront/product_info.php?cPath=85&products_id=68


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est pas bientôt fini oui les deux là ...allez hop au coin !



Oui maîtresse (mode sado-maso).


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Toujours est-il que*
> noyer des petits chats à leur naissance, c'est pas bien drôle



Certes... C'est mieux de les peindre en jaune pour avoir de belles balles de tennis qui font miaou... Mais tu perds en précision au service... :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mars 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> POur vous...
> 
> Au fait, mon canard... pour que ta chérie pense toujours à toi... j'ai trouvé ça :
> 
> http://www.chambre69.com/chambre69BoutFront/product_info.php?cPath=85&products_id=68



Merci de la trouvaille.


----------



## chroukin (12 Mars 2006)

Y'a qu'à voir : 

http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php/photo/3124/cat/500/ppuser/23186

Et puis y'a mon avatar aussi 

Mais j'adore les chiens aussi, j'ai l'impression qu'il comprennent mieux


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Toujours est-il que*
> noyer des petits chats à leur naissance, c'est pas bien drôle


Je te raconterai ça dans quelques jours.


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mars 2006)

En même temps s'il faut attendre qu'ils soient morts pour les noyer, c'est long...


----------



## fredintosh (12 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Toujours est-il que*
> noyer des petits chats à leur naissance, c'est pas bien drôle



Les chats détestent l'eau, c'est pourtant connu.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je te raconterai ça dans quelques jours.




*Tu verras*
quand tu vois leur petites pattes se débattre sous l'eau ça brise le cur.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Certes... C'est mieux de les peindre en jaune pour avoir de belles balles de tennis qui font miaou... Mais tu perds en précision au service... :love:



Ca sent le retour du CCC.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Les chats détestent l'eau, c'est pourtant connu.




*Tout comme*
les chiffons imbibés d'éther et les murs de ferme


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tu verras*
> quand tu vois leur petites pattes se débattre sous l'eau ça brise le c&#339;ur.


Et l'éther, c'est pour les chiens ?

EDIT : J'ai tout de même un peu honte. J'ai beau savoir qu'elles ne comprennent pas, mes chattes me regardent d'un sale &#339;il.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Y'a qu'à voir :
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php/photo/3124/cat/500/ppuser/23186
> 
> ...



Si ta vielle chatte perd ses poils, dis-lui d'arrêter le vélo.


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et l'éther, c'est pour les chiens ?



nan c'est pour les poetes romantiques..


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> nan c'est pour les poetes romantiques..



Ouais... eux, pas besoin de les noyer quand ils sont petits... Il y a beaucoup de pertes, naturellement, dans la profession...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Mars 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Ca sent le retour du CCC.



Et une bonne branlée par le Mao style :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Mars 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et une bonne branlée par le Mao style :rateau:



Ahrrrrrgh!... On n'a déjà pas des vies faciles...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> nan c'est pour les poetes romantiques..


Lui par exemple, si je ne m'abuse.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et une bonne branlée par le Mao style :rateau:


Finnou, laisse-nous jouer encore un peu s'teupl !


----------



## fredintosh (12 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Finnou, laisse-nous jouer encore un peu s'teupl !



Il doit avoir d'autres chats à fouetter. _(facile, je sais)_


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mars 2006)

C'est marrant mais à la ferme les chatons on les tuait contre le mur sans leur faire respirer de l'éther, juste un dernier guiliguili et hop c'est parti pour leur dernière accélération.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Finnou, laisse-nous jouer encore un peu s'teupl !



z'êtes plutôt souris ou baballe ?


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mars 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> z'êtes plutôt souris ou baballe ?



Moi j'aime bien avoir une baballe noire, en caoutchouc dans la bouche...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime bien avoir une baballe noire, en caoutchouc dans la bouche...



Donc pour ce qui est de la souris ...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime bien avoir une baballe noire, en caoutchouc dans la bouche...


Tu es vraiment une truie violette...


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mars 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Donc pour ce qui est de la souris ...



Si une souris à coté, et un whisky...


----------



## joubichou (12 Mars 2006)

moi je prefère KIKI:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Mars 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> moi je prefère KIKI:rateau: :rateau:



 Il ressemble au chien pisseur quoi pourrissait la vie de sa maîtresse dans lémission dont jai oublié le nom sur M6

  P.S: Il a une bonne tête ce clébard.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Mars 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Il ressemble au chien pisseur quoi pourrissait la vie de sa maîtresse dans lémission dont jai oublié le nom sur M6


*Tu devrais oublier*
M6 tout court.


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tu devrais oublier*
> M6 tout court.



Certains jours ou le cerveau est dur "off", ça passe le temps...:mouais:Bon, je me rattrapes sur Arté et la pléthore de film en vo. :love:


----------



## Galatée (13 Mars 2006)

Chui allergique aux chats...

Donc, par élimination, les chiens !
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant mais à la ferme les chatons on les tuait contre le mur sans leur faire respirer de l'éther, juste un dernier guiliguili et hop c'est parti pour leur dernière accélération.



*Ben, il faut reconnaître *
que dans certains cas, frapper la viande l'attendrit.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

vous ètes des maniaques.

J'aime les 2. même si j'ai une préférence pour les chiens.


Ceci étant dit; j'aime aussi jouer


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Mars 2006)

Schoelcher  le matou toumou toudou :love:


----------



## Amok (13 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah désolé, perso j'ai été désiré.





			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Moi également. Même si mes parents auraient voulu une fille.


Dire qu'il aurait simplement fallu échanger les berceaux à la naissance pour que tout le monde soit ravi ! 




			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah désolé, perso j'ai été désiré.


Et il y a bien longtemps que cela n'arrive plus ?! :love:



			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Moi également. Même si mes parents auraient voulu une fille.


 Ils n'ont qu'a acheter une canne !



Edit : ce sujet est une mascarade : Sonny adore mes chats ! Et ils lui rendent bien !  N'est ce pas, mon ah... aaaahhh...aaaaaaahhhhhhh... Atchaaaaaaaa ! Sony...snirf....


----------



## Amok (13 Mars 2006)

Une photo de loulou luttant contre la grippe aviaire. En ce moment, Sonny doit éternuer, rien qu'en regardant l'image ! 




​


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Mars 2006)

Ma foi c'est exact...


----------



## garfield (13 Mars 2006)

Vive les chats, ils restent rebelles même apprivoisés!Je me demande même si l'homme ne leur donne pas des mauvaises habitudes...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Une photo de loulou luttant contre la grippe aviaire. En ce moment, Sonny doit éternuer, rien qu'en regardant l'image !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh les boules, Vbulletin, tu me ....

superbe photo


----------



## Warflo (13 Mars 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Chui allergique aux chats...
> 
> Donc, par élimination, les chiens !
> :love:  :love:  :love:


Moi je suis aussi allergique au chats.
Mais au chien aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

ah ces cats....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais j'aime bien aussi les chiens:love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Mars 2006)

J'aurais du mal à répondre...

Moi c'est mon chien qui se prend pour un chat...
C'est un gros border collie qui pense qu'à dormir, à faire des calins, qui passe sa vie vautré sur le canapé dans des positions qui me rappellent un chat au soleil, et... qui essaye toujours de monter sur les genoux ou qui adore être dans mes bras (or  un border collie adulte, c'est un peu lourd, et ça n'a rien à foutre dans les bras de quelqu'un, à 1m50 du sol.)

A coté de ça, mon chat (une femelle qui doit être naine, vu le poids plume) colle des branlées à mon chien, et m'agresse si je ne la caresse pas assez longtemps...
Tout ça n'a aucun sens...

Vous comprendrez mon embarras face à ce genre de question, j'ai du mal à faire la différence, je manque de repères...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais du mal à répondre...
> 
> Moi c'est mon chien qui se prend pour un chat...
> C'est un gros border collie qui pense qu'à dormir, à faire des calins, qui passe sa vie vautré sur le canapé dans des positions qui me rappellent un chat au soleil, et... qui essaye toujours de monter sur les genoux ou qui adore être dans mes bras (or  un border collie adulte, c'est un peu lourd, et ça n'a rien à foutre dans les bras de quelqu'un, à 1m50 du sol.)
> ...


Je crois qu'il est temps de profiter de ta vulnérabilité et de ton innocence... 
Je connais l'homme idéal pour ça.


teo !!! Viens voir bobby, viens ! :love:


----------



## tirhum (13 Mars 2006)

je préfère les chats....
mais j'ai expédié le mien chez mes parents, il faisait trop de conneries....:mouais:


----------



## marot (13 Mars 2006)

bien sûr les chats et ... les Rolling Stones mais comme tous de ce camp, nous adorons (nous !) quand même les toutous et les Beatles


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'il est temps de profiter de ta vulnérabilité et de ton innocence...



ah mais attention!
je ne suis si vulnérable ni innocent!
Je suis juste assez con pour me laisser dominer par un bestiau d'à peine 4Kg, de peur de l'abîmer si je réagis trop violemment...
Même si elle prend des baffes quand même, mais pas trop fort, sinon il faudra que je la retourne au SAV.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ah mais attention!
> je ne suis si vulnérable ni innocent!
> Je suis juste assez con pour me laisser dominer par un bestiau d'à peine 4Kg, de peur de l'abîmer si je réagis trop violemment...
> Même si elle prend des baffes quand même, mais pas trop fort, sinon il faudra que je la retourne au SAV.



t'as pnsé à zapper la Pram?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mars 2006)

marot a dit:
			
		

> ... nous adorons (nous !) quand même les toutous et les Beatles



Non Môôôssieur!


----------



## GreenC4U (14 Mars 2006)

les chats biensur

Voir la pièce jointe 9696


----------



## iteeth (15 Mars 2006)

Les chiens
J'aime pas les chats...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mars 2006)

Les chats, ce ne sont rien que des gros branleurs qui ne pensent qu'à dépenser leur fric au babyfoot !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Mars 2006)

*Un babyfoot ?*
ça ressemble plutôt à un barbecue de table.

Vous connaissez le travers de chat grillé ?




 
:rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Un babyfoot ?*
> ça ressemble plutôt à un barbecue de table.
> 
> Vous connaissez le travers de chat grillé ?
> ...



Excellent.


----------



## marot (15 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Non Môôôssieur!


 on n'aime pas les Fab Four ou les petits minous, euh Milou ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

iteeth a dit:
			
		

> Les chiens
> J'aime pas les chats...



y font d'ces trucs maintenant dans le new design... et celui là on accroche quoi? la manique, le torchon, le martinet, la laisse du clebs


----------



## Melounette (16 Mars 2006)

ben voyons....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

:afraid: te connaissant, j'ai eu très peur.


C'est bizarre ces chats, quand je pense que le mien fait déja plus de 6 kilogs! l voir celui là me surprend.


----------



## Fondug (16 Mars 2006)

Les chiens, surtout celui-là... Pov' bete !

http://www.abrutis.com/video.php?id=331


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Un chat à poil ras avec une petite queue. Ca reflète une vraie personnalité ce genre d'animal.


Ah oui ça reflète vraiment bien en effet, mais moi je préfère les poils soyeux


----------



## Melounette (16 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> :afraid: te connaissant, j'ai eu très peur.


Euh nan j'ai rien dit. Et 6 kilos c'est impressionnant T'es sûr que tu ne veux pas me parrainer ?:love:


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Une photo de loulou luttant contre la grippe aviaire. En ce moment, Sonny doit éternuer, rien qu'en regardant l'image !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh un copain pour Melisse coucou: bobby ! )






Melisse : lutte contre la grippe aviaire aussi...


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère les Sonnyboy.
> Ils sont propres, ne perdent pas leurs poils, ne ronronnent pas trop fort, n'aboient pas, ne boudent pas leur patée, et en plus ils tombent le futal.





			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Soyons précis : ils n'ont plus de poils à perdre.



en même temps, en comparaison d'un rezba, il en a encore une certaine quantité à fournir !


----------



## katelijn (16 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Oh un copain pour Melisse coucou: bobby ! )
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ho, la soeur de Satanas 

Voir la pièce jointe 9755



Satanas lutte contre les chaussettes célibataires


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Euh nan j'ai rien dit. Et 6 kilos c'est impressionnant T'es sûr que tu ne veux pas me parrainer ?:love:


certains montent à plus de 7 kilogs. J'ai toujours aimé les grands animaux. 

J'ai trouvé (vrai) un dogue allemand qui avait 4 ans, il était abandonné (nous ne le savions pas), j'ai fait le tour des instances: commissariat, mairie... personne n'avait déclaré de perte, il n'était pas tatoué... La police m'a conseillé de l'emmener à la SPA... imaginez un bestiau maigrelet de 80 cm au garrot de 4 ans, la suite était connu.

Hors de question, je l'ai gardé 5 ans (ça meurt jeune ces bêtes là), c'était une vrai crême. Un peu comme Bouby, il se prenait pour un caniche et voulait monter sur les genoux:mouais:, il y mettait que la tête mais bon. Le pire était la nuit quand il décidait que parterre, c'était trop dur... il montait sur le lit et s'installait  80Kg!


----------



## Imaginus (16 Mars 2006)

Les chiens definitivement.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> certains montent à plus de 7 kilogs. J'ai toujours aimé les grands animaux.



Si on regarde celui qui se refléte dans la vitre, on a du mal à imaginer qu'il puisse en arriver là. Melounette tu devrais faire attention à la mise au point automatique sur ton APN et surtout éviter de crier : "le petit oiseau va sortir !"


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Si on regarde celui qui se refléte dans la vitre, on a du mal à imaginer qu'il puisse en arriver là. Melounette tu devrais faire attention à la mise au point automatique sur ton APN et surtout éviter de crier : "le petit oiseau va sortir !"



Ha! bien joué ma reine


----------



## Virpeen (16 Mars 2006)

Les chats... parce qu'ils sont indépendants et chassent les souris... Utile quand on habite à la campagne... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

Au vu de la photo (superbe), vous l'avez jet dans la neige? il n'y aucune trace de pas !:mouais:

Superbe photo.


----------



## Amok (16 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Si on regarde celui qui se refléte dans la vitre, on a du mal à imaginer qu'il puisse en arriver là. Melounette tu devrais faire attention à la mise au point automatique sur ton APN et surtout éviter de crier : "le petit oiseau va sortir !"



Oh, Melounette devrait faire attention à d'autres choses... Lire la charte par exemple.


----------



## Virpeen (16 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Au vu de la photo (superbe), vous l'avez jet dans la neige? il n'y aucune trace de pas !:mouais:
> 
> Superbe photo.


Ben non, on ne l'a pas jeté ! Rhôôôô...  
C'est simplement un chat qui adore la neige et qui, comme d'habitude, me suis partout lorsque je sors de la maison... Adorable est-il, n'est-ce pas ? :rose:


----------



## JulesB (16 Mars 2006)

j'aime bien les deux.
ce que je supporte pas c'est les gens qui en ont et qui en deviennent gaga. La plupart du temps leur amour des bêtes remplace un peu leur amour des gens. C'est pas tout le monde bien sûr mais j'en connais...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Moi je préfère les chattes et les chiennes


Non c'est vrai c'est super mignon une chatte mais quand vient le moment de l'administration de la pilule ... là ... :hein: 
Pour ceux qui n'ont jamais vécu cette expérience :

1. Prenez le chat dans son panier et bercez-le sur votre bras comme un
bébé, sa tête dans votre main.
Positionnez votre pouce et votre index de chaque côté de sa tête et
appliquez une légère pression aux joues pour que la bouche s'ouvre.
Tenez la pilule dans l'autre main et lorsque le chat ouvre la bouche,
placez la pilule dans la bouche, laissez le chat refermer la bouche et
avaler.

2. Ramassez la pilule sur le plancher et récupérez le chat sur le sofa.
Bercez le chat et répétez le processus.

3. Allez chercher le chat dans la chambre et jetez la pilule détrempée qui
est sur le plancher.

4. Prenez une nouvelle pilule, bercez encore le chat dans vos bras.
Maintenez fermement les pattes de derrière, forcez l'ouverture de la
mâchoire et enfoncez la pilule au fond de la gorge avec l'index.
Maintenez sa bouche fermée et comptez jusqu'à dix.

5. Repêchez la pilule dans l'aquarium et faites descendre le chat de la
tablette supérieure de la garde robe. Appelez votre conjoint pour obtenir
de l'aide.

6. En position agenouillée, coincez fermement le chat entre les genoux.
Tenez les pattes avant et arrière fermement. Ignorez les grognements
sourds de l'animal.
Demandez à votre conjoint de lui maintenir la tête avec une pression
suffisante d'une main et d'enfoncer une règle en bois jusqu'au fond de la
gorge de l'autre. Faites glisser la pilule le long de cette règle et
frottez vigoureusement la gorge du chat.

7. Arrachez le chat des rideaux. Laissez la vieille pilule sous le
congélateur. Prenez une nouvelle pilule. Notez d'acheter une nouvelle
règle et des nouveaux rideaux.

8. Enroulez le chat dans une grande serviette et demandez à votre conjoint
de se coucher sur le chat de façon à ne laisser dépasser que la tête de
l'animal au-dessus de l'avant bras de votre conjoint. Placez la pilule au
bout d'une grosse paille, forcez l'ouverture de la bouche à l'aide d'un
crayon et soufflez la pilule au fond de la gorge avec force.

9. Vérifiez sur l'emballage des pilules pour vous assurer qu'elles ne sont
pas nocives pour les humains.
Buvez un grand coup pour faire passer le goût.
Appliquez du mercurochrome sur l'avant bras de votre conjoint. Frottez les
tâches de sang sur le tapis avec du savon noir.

10. Récupérez le chat sous la véranda du voisin, prenez une nouvelle
pilule, placez le chat dans l'armoire et fermez la porte de façon à ce que
seule la tête dépasse. Forcez l'ouverture de la bouche avec une cuillère,
lancez la pilule dans la gorge avec une fronde ou un lance-pierre.

11. A l'aide d'un tournevis, replacez la porte de l'armoire dans ses
gonds. Appliquez une compresse d'eau froide sur vos joues et vérifiez la
date de votre dernier vaccin contre le tétanos. Jetez votre chandail et
mettez en un autre (un vieux cette fois).

12. Appelez les pompiers pour aller chercher votre chat en haut du poteau
téléphonique. Prenez la dernière pilule, attachez les pattes du chat aux
pieds de la table de la cuisine. Allez chercher une paire de gant
d'amiante, enfoncez la pilule dans la bouche du chat suivie d'un gros
morceau de viande (de cheval).
Maintenez la tête en position verticale et versez 1 litre d'eau pour faire
passer le tout.

13. Demandez à votre conjoint de vous conduire d'urgence à l'hôpital,
demeurez calme pendant que le médecin vous fait quelques points de suture
et extirpe les reste de la pilule de votre oeil. Appelez votre marchand de
meubles pour commander une nouvelle table de cuisine.

14. Communiquez avec le bureau de la SPA le plus proche pour qu'ils
viennent chercher votre chat.

15. Achetez des hamsters ou des petits lapins.


----------



## fredintosh (16 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est vrai c'est super mignon une chatte mais quand vient le moment de l'administration de la pilule ... là ... :hein:
> Pour ceux qui n'ont jamais vécu cette expérience :
> 
> 
> etc.......



        :love: 

Ca sent le vécu... je confirme.
Je suis tellement mort de rire que mon chat me regarde d'un drôle d'air, genre : "mais qu'il est con, mon maître, à se bidonner tout seul..."


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> Ca sent le vécu... je confirme.
> Je suis tellement mort de rire que mon chat me regarde d'un drôle d'air, genre : "mais qu'il est con, mon maître, à se bidonner tout seul..."


Oui moi ça me fait rire à chaque fois, j'ai oublié de préciser c'est pas de moi ..mais tellement vrai


----------



## Amok (16 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est vrai c'est super mignon une chatte mais quand vient le moment de l'administration de la pilule ... là ... :hein:
> Pour ceux qui n'ont jamais vécu cette expérience...



:love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2006)

virpeen et lorna

Vbul me les B...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> :love:



Ah un connaisseur ?


----------



## katelijn (17 Mars 2006)

Quelqu'un veux une boîte de pillules? C'est gratuit!


----------



## Fondug (17 Mars 2006)

Peut-on fusionner ce thread avec "Qu'est ce qu'il y a à manger ce soir ?", ça fait doublon non ??


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mars 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un veux une boîte de pillules? C'est gratuit!




As-tu remarqué la perversité notoire des labo ? Création de la pilule taille grain de riz (même avec une loupe la question reste : où est-elle ?) mais version riz mal cuit bien sûr car elle colle aux doigts. La pilule format pièce de 2 centimes d'euros, dont l'odeur ferait partir en courant un squonce (donc un chat ça laisse rêveur) et qui est dosée pour un chat de 3 kg, ce qui veut dire que pour un adulte, il t'en faut au moins deux si c'est un chat de compétition. Et enfin, la pâte soit disant appétente qui dès qu'elle entre en contact avec les muqueuses buccales du chat, le fait se transformer dereuchef en quelque chose proche de la limace couverte de bave !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2006)

chaque fois qu'il faut donner une pilule au chat, je sors mes gants de moto et le blouson. J'ai pas trouvé autrement comment la lui faire ingurfiter.

J'ai bien essayé d'écraser le truc dans la paté. On dirait que le diable s'est foouré dedans:mouais: Il la fuit...


----------



## Nephou (17 Mars 2006)

En même temps&#8230; pourquoi s&#8217;évertuer à vouloir leur faire avaler une pillule quand on peut très simplement les faire piquer&#8230; en plus c'est définitif.


----------



## Fulvio (17 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Exact, ceux qui n'ont jamais taillé l'bout d'gras sous un champignon rouge, doivent le faire sur le champ !



J'y crois pas ! Sonnyboy a viré hippie... :mouais:


----------



## tatouille (17 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> chaque fois qu'il faut donner une pilule au chat, je sors mes gants de moto et le blouson. J'ai pas trouvé autrement comment la lui faire ingurfiter.
> 
> J'ai bien essayé d'écraser le truc dans la paté. On dirait que le diable s'est foouré dedans:mouais: Il la fuit...



bloque lui la nuque sans forcer mais fermement 
utilises le levier mecanique du bas de la machoire en appuyant doucement 
il fera le gaule apres mais c'est sans douleur


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> bloque lui la nuque sans forcer mais fermement
> utilises le levier mecanique du bas de la machoire en appuyant doucement
> il fera le gaule apres mais c'est sans douleur



n'y vois absolument aucune méchanceté, ta langue a fourché sur la fin non?


----------



## tatouille (17 Mars 2006)

pas vue pas pris


----------



## jugnin (17 Mars 2006)

...aux chattes, parce que c'est rien que des allumeuses.







Parcontre elle gobe sa pilule comme une friandise, elle.


----------



## katelijn (17 Mars 2006)

A mon avis tes pilules sont perimée


----------



## jugnin (17 Mars 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis tes pilules sont perimée



Elle n'en prenait pas encore à l'époque, un vrai calvaire.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2006)

moi les chats et chiens parce qu'on peut les éduquer, (comme tous les parents on se fait avoir par nos rejetons), et on accueille un soi-disant lapin nain:hein: , adorable tite boule de poils avec ses grandes oreilles, qui devient de plus en plus grand surprise!:mouais: et qui pour couronner le tout, pour les mâles,  se met à arroser partout à la maison et sur vous:affraid:  à un rythme infernal moralité direction véto afin de lui enlever sa virilité et l'imbécile 2 jours après décide de faire un tit tour au fond du jardin histoire de bien saccager les jolies plantations et se retrouve les 4 pattes en l'air étripé par un chat:affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> moi les chats et chiens parce qu'on peut les éduquer, (comme tous les parents on se fait avoir par nos rejetons), et on accueille un soi-disant lapin nain:hein: , adorable tite boule de poils avec ses grandes oreilles, qui devient de plus en plus grand surprise!:mouais: et qui pour couronner le tout, pour les mâles,  se met à arroser partout à la maison et sur vous:affraid:  à un rythme infernal moralité direction véto afin de lui enlever sa virilité et l'imbécile 2 jours après décide de faire un tit tour au fond du jardin histoire de bien saccager les jolies plantations et se retrouve les 4 pattes en l'air étripé par un chat:affraid:



c'est une ménagerie?

Tu l'a cuisiné ccomment?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> c'est une ménagerie?
> 
> Tu l'a cuisiné ccomment?



et voilà le résultat :


----------



## olivier1969 (21 Mars 2006)

excellent !!!   par contre 20mn de cuisson à 250.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

olivier1969 a dit:
			
		

> excellent !!!   par contre 20mn de cuisson à 250.




ah? Mr est connaisseur?  recette par mp merci


----------



## olivier1969 (21 Mars 2006)

j'adore la cuisine surtout le chapin


----------



## supermoquette (22 Mars 2006)

J'ai changé d'avis depuis qu'un ami a lancé son blog


----------



## jojofk (22 Mars 2006)

Ma chienne (si si c'est la même!.. désolé pour la qualité des photos....) :









​.. :love: ........ 

Moi les chats j'aime pas trop, ce ne sont pas des potes de ballade nocturne.


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Mars 2006)

J'avais un chat qui ce prénommait *Mistigris*, mais voilà qu'un beau jour le petit matou se mit à déféquer du sang...
Après un passage éclair chez le véto, mon greffier se révéla condamné...cancer...
*Mistigris* est mort deux semaines plus tard...c'était pas beau à voir...
Avant j'avais un chat...


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mars 2006)

Les gens se rendent ils compte que j'avais créé ce fil, pour ajouter un fil crétin à la suite des autres ???

Pas de masses apparement.... de pire en pire...


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Les gens se rendent ils compte que j'avais créé ce fil, pour ajouter un fil crétin à la suite des autres ???
> 
> Pas de masses apparement.... de pire en pire...



Chez moi il y avais un chat qui ce prénommait Michael, c'était le roi du MoonWalk...
Mais voilà qu'un jour où il partait courir la gueuse, son destin le fit rencontré Roger. 
Roger agriculteur de son état, était juché sur sa moissonneuse batteuse, tel le nocher sur sa barque, il fauchait à vive allure blé, moineau et tout autre animal croisant sa route...
Manque de chance, Michael le roi du MoonWalk ne fut pas assez rapide... 
On le retrouva bien plus tard empaqueté dans une botte de paille...

C'est mieux??...


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Mars 2006)

Ben pas eu le temps de tout lire mais moi je préfère une chatte à une chienne...


----------



## olivier1969 (22 Mars 2006)

et la chatte de la chienne... c'est pas mal non plus


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Mars 2006)

olivier1969 a dit:
			
		

> et la chatte de la chienne... c'est pas mal non plus


On va tomber dans la zoopholie là non... 

Ma Mersanne* en est toute retournée...

*Femelle de Persans (Mâles castrés)


----------



## olivier1969 (22 Mars 2006)

oups... désolé que ca puisse choqué:rose: mais je voyais une autre chienne non animal


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Les gens se rendent ils compte que j'avais créé ce fil, pour ajouter un fil crétin à la suite des autres ???
> 
> Pas de masses apparement.... de pire en pire...



ce fil crétin permet à certaines personnes d'exprimer un avis SINCERE sur ce qu'ils pensent, si ce fil t'a échappé, tant pis, il appartient maintenant à d'autres...  C'est aussi ça la vie :love:


----------



## Melounette (22 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Les gens se rendent ils compte que j'avais créé ce fil, pour ajouter un fil crétin à la suite des autres ???
> 
> Pas de masses apparement.... de pire en pire...


Ah si ! J'avais bien vu. J'ai même fait un post bien crétin, mais il a été modéré. Bin je sais pas, remets les gens dans le droit chemin de la crétinnerie puisque tu as l'air d'y tenir. :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Les gens se rendent ils compte que j'avais créé ce fil, pour ajouter un fil crétin à la suite des autres ???



T'étais pas sérieux alors ?


----------



## supermoquette (22 Mars 2006)

Je crois qu'il a mal digéré l'image de Gérard son teckel en buzz l'éclair


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'il a mal digéré l'image de Gérard son teckel en buzz l'éclair


Ah j'ai dû louper un truc alors 


Tiens j'ai (encore) un petite question pour les amis ou tout du moins connaisseurs des chats.

Qu'est-ce qu'ils ont les chats contre les portes fermées ? :mouais:

Merci pour vos réponses (oui toi aussi Sonny tu peux répondre ! )


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah j'ai dû louper un truc alors
> 
> 
> Tiens j'ai (encore) un petite question pour les amis ou tout du moins connaisseurs des chats.
> ...



as tu déja vu un chat enfermé? marraine, au secours: chatte parmi les chattes.:love:

Enfermé un chat revient à enfermer un gonze dans une école... "le pénitencier". Vidocq prend un malin plaisir à réclamer l'ouverture des portes (toutes) quelque soit l'heure... (sale bête)... le pire est que il ne veut pas passer... juste que cette p...n de P...e soit ouverte...

Et comme je me réveiile aux aurores...:rose: c'est un vrai manége


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah j'ai dû louper un truc alors
> 
> 
> Tiens j'ai (encore) un petite question pour les amis ou tout du moins connaisseurs des chats.
> ...



ils aiment posséder tout leur territoire, y'a pas qu'eux d'ailleurs


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> ce fil crétin permet à certaines personnes d'exprimer un avis SINCERE sur ce qu'ils pensent, si ce fil t'a échappé, tant pis, il appartient maintenant à d'autres...  C'est aussi ça la vie :love:



Rien ne m'échappe ici, crétin.

JE décide si tel ou tel fil doit partir en sucette.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah si ! J'avais bien vu. J'ai même fait un post bien crétin, mais il a été modéré. Bin je sais pas, remets les gens dans le droit chemin de la crétinnerie puisque tu as l'air d'y tenir. :rose:



Je ne connais pas le droit chemin moi.

Je laisse ce genre de comportements à roberto et sa clique.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Rien ne m'échappe ici, crétin.



Tu as de la chance parce que ça glisse fort par moment ! 

PS : Excuse mon "crétin" bref mon nioub, il est en formation


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

moi je prefere les panteres ......c'est grave docteur ?


----------



## CLAY (23 Mars 2006)

Si dieu a créer le chat, c' est pour que l' homme puisse caresser le tigre..................... et puis les loups , ils dansent mal la disco, ces chiens!!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Les gens se rendent ils compte que j'avais créé ce fil, pour ajouter un fil crétin à la suite des autres ???
> 
> Pas de masses apparement.... de pire en pire...




*Dis moi Georges*
À part conspuer, critiquer, casser, détruire, tu penses pas que ça serait intéressant d'équilibrer avec des attitudes un peu plus positives ?

C'est un jeu ? C'est pour te donner de l'importance ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Mars 2006)

Non, il est comme ça... S'il en etait autrement je filerais ilico chercher un curé...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Non, il est comme ça... S'il en etait autrement je filerais ilico chercher un curé...  :love:


in nomine patris, in spiritu sanctu.

Dessous: c'est le danois que j'avais trouvé. Désolé pour la qualité, l'image a vieilie. Vallée d'Ossau pour ceux qui connaissent. Pyrénnées.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Mars 2006)

La levrette, c'est la femelle du levrier?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> La levrette, c'est la femelle du levrier?



oui, sauf bien sur chez les afghans et autres. (je tiens à nos ambassades)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> C'est un jeu ? C'est pour te donner de l'importance ?


C'est un jeu oui. Mais Georges n'a que faire de l'importance qu'il pourrait avoir ici.
C'est davantage pour nous faire mesurer *notre* médiocrité quotidienne. Il fait uvre de salut public, mais je ne demande pas à tous de le comprendre.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mars 2006)

Et ça marche puisque les gens s'énervent. 

wouf


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mars 2006)

moi, j'aime les pingouins....


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> moi, j'aime les pingouins....


Pour leur conversation je suppose.


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pour leur conversation je suppose.


sur ce point, je prefere encore les girafes....


----------



## sofiping (24 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> sur ce point, je prefere encore les girafes....



j'aime j'aime  j'aime j'aim j'aime j'aime j'aime....... j'aime tes g'noux ...la la la la la !!!


----------



## Nephou (24 Mars 2006)

_là je sens poindre une petite préférence pour les carpes 


_


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _là je sens poindre une petite préférence pour les carpes
> 
> 
> _


En ce qui me concerne, je garde une nette préfèrence pour le genre humain. Pour la conversation comme pour le silence.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui me concerne, je garde une nette préfèrence pour le genre humain. Pour la conversation comme pour le silence.


 Cioran (qui nétait pas la moitié d'un gland) disait : "Tout ce qui vit fait du bruit... Plaidoyer pour le miéral...":love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Cioran (qui nétait pas la moitié d'un gland) disait : "Tout ce qui vit fait du bruit... Plaidoyer pour le miéral...":love:


supermoquette te prouveras que c'est une connerie, j'en suis persuadé.


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> supermoquette te prouveras que c'est une connerie, j'en suis persuadé.


Bof, pour ça il suffit de regarder. Tu vois : 
"posté par PATOCHMAN"
C'est déjà la preuve que c'est une connerie. Pas besoin de SM...

    :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Bof, pour ça il suffit de regarder. Tu vois :
> "posté par PATOCHMAN"
> C'est déjà la preuve que c'est une connerie. Pas besoin de SM...
> 
> :love:



Puisse-tu finir empaillé vif avec du gravier...


----------



## gKatarn (24 Mars 2006)

Je t'ai connu moins tendre mon cher Patoch'


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

Et c'est une vieille carne qui te l'dit !!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Mars 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai connu moins tendre mon cher Patoch'


C'est p'têt parce qu'il sait très bien que je dis la vérité...


----------



## jphg (24 Mars 2006)

lol!
les chats.
mais pourquoi ya pas un sondage ?!


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Mars 2006)

jphg a dit:
			
		

> lol!
> les chats.
> mais pourquoi ya pas un sondage ?!



Suis, un peu...



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Les gens se rendent ils compte que j'avais créé ce fil, pour ajouter un fil crétin à la suite des autres ???
> 
> Pas de masses apparement.... de pire en pire...




D'autres questions?


----------



## bompi (24 Mars 2006)

Les chats.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

Bien dit.


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai changé d'avis depuis qu'un ami a lancé son blog


Franchement, ça sent le WafWaf' style....


----------



## jeep2nine (24 Mars 2006)

Comme je le disais dans ma signature du moment :

*"A good dog is a cat !"*


----------



## I-Tof (24 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> moi, j'aime les pingouins....


 
Ca c'est bien !


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Mars 2006)

Nestor.le.pingouin a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est bien !



 Je préfère les manchots


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> C'est p'têt parce qu'il sait très bien que je dis la vérité...



Au fait, BackCat... C'est vrai que tu peux me retrouver l'adresse de Bobby d'après son IP?...


----------



## katelijn (24 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, BackCat... C'est vrai que tu peux me retrouver l'adresse de Bobby d'après son IP?...



T'inquiète, avec la mixomathose ça ne court pas loin


----------



## La mouette (24 Mars 2006)

Je préfère les chiens avec des poils de chats...et les chats avec des poils de castors...le reste n'est que H5N1...portance


----------



## macam (24 Mars 2006)

aller juste pour dire que je prefère les chats
enfin surtout les chattes (sans la blague trop simple) c'est vrai je les trouves plus sociables en generales 

garfiled est cool catwoman est belle et caline.


----------



## katelijn (25 Mars 2006)

Je ne sais pas, mais si tu allais te coucher, ça ferais du bien à l'humanité


----------



## toys (25 Mars 2006)

les chats ou les chiens? trop dure  rien ne peut remplacé un basset artésien ! mais le petit calin du chat qui viens se mettre en boule sur votre tête quand vous dormez s'est bien aussi.

je préfaire    LES DEUX 


même si je reste moa style for life.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (25 Mars 2006)

Je préfère les chiens et plus particulièrement les fox-terrier à poil dur. 

Voilà na !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère les chiens et plus particulièrement les fox-terrier à poil dur.
> 
> Voilà na !



Tiens tu a gagné ton jeu sur titin et milou? Les fox sont marrants mais as tu déja joué avec un boxer?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (25 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Tiens tu a gagné ton jeu sur titin et milou? Les fox sont marrants mais as tu déja joué avec un boxer?



Oui d'anciens voisins possédaient un boxer très doux, sympathique et qui se faisait toujours bouffer sa gamelle par notre chienne... fox-terrier !!


P.S. : J'ai gagné !!!!!!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (25 Mars 2006)

J'ai 2 chattes ( et pas de jeux de mots a la con  ) et je les adore


----------



## gKatarn (25 Mars 2006)

Oui je sais bien fiston, mais les deux bestioles euh... comment dire... si elles pouvaient se perdre dans les bois à côté


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Mars 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Oui je sais bien fiston, mais les deux bestioles euh... comment dire... si elles pouvaient se perdre dans les bois à côté



C'est pas gentil ça...  

Et puis tu prends un risque...elles te retrouverons et là tu ne feras pas le fière.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, BackCat... C'est vrai que tu peux me retrouver l'adresse de Bobby d'après son IP?...



Je fais mieux : je connais sa taille de caleçon via visualroute 

Sinon, pour revenir au sujet, moi c'est les chats, MAO style oblige


----------



## Dark-Tintin (25 Mars 2006)

Rahlalala le trooper il veut faire le dur 
mdr t'étais inquiet quand y'en a une qui a failli se perdre et meme si tu essaies de pas le montrer (je dis bien essaies  ) quand elles rentrent t'es content


----------



## Dark-Tintin (25 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Tiens tu a gagné ton jeu sur tintin et milou?



Tintin ? on m'appele ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mars 2006)

va falloir faire un thread "famille en or" si ca continue


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> va falloir faire un thread "famille en or" si ca continue


C'est ça, vas-y, donne-leur de bonnes idées...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça, vas-y, donne-leur de bonnes idées...



  
Dis qu'ils en ont des mauvaises


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Dis qu'ils en ont des mauvaises


Tu plaisantes j'espère ? Ça fait plus de trois ans que je ne dis que ça !


----------



## Hippocampe (25 Mars 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> les chats ou les chiens? trop dure  rien ne peut remplacé un basset artésien ! mais le petit calin du chat qui viens se mettre en boule sur votre tête quand vous dormez s'est bien aussi.
> 
> je préfaire    LES DEUX



pareil... les deux !!  
pourquoi faire compliqué quand on peut faire si simple... 

je sais pas pour le basset, pourquoi pas... je serai plus labrador ou golden retriever


----------



## gKatarn (25 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça, vas-y, donne-leur de bonnes idées...



Très cher Mr Docquéville, 

Nous ne vous avons pas attendu pour avoir de bonnes idées


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Très cher Mr Docquéville,
> 
> Nous ne vous avons pas attendu pour avoir de bonnes idées


C'est vrai. Juste pour en avoir de meilleures.


----------



## gKatarn (25 Mars 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> va falloir faire un thread "famille en or" si ca continue



L'est pénible cette fichue machine...
_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Finn_Atlas._


----------



## gKatarn (25 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai. Juste pour en avoir de meilleures.



Certes, je m'incline donc... 

Non, Sonny, tu te méprends !!!!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (25 Mars 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> va falloir faire un thread "famille en or" si ca continue



Non je ne connais pas ce Mr Troppeur c'est pas mon père  c'est le cousin par alliance de la nièce de mon arrière grand mère


----------



## Momo-du-56 (26 Mars 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Tintin ? on m'appele ?



non non, moi !!      (cf. fil des petits bonheurs)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2006)

Un vélociraptor


----------



## toys (28 Mars 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> pareil... les deux !!
> pourquoi faire compliqué quand on peut faire si simple...
> 
> je sais pas pour le basset, pourquoi pas... je serai plus labrador ou golden retriever


alors toi t'a jamais vécus avec un basset! 

en fait s'est très con comme chien ! mais tellement terrible a vivre s'est cool sa speed pas sauf quand tu part joué avec lui. (même si télé poche ou je ne sais le quelle de ces magasine en a fait un chien "commercial"pateuax et pas très futée  je te jure qu'il faut essayer car s'est l'adopté)


----------



## Hippocampe (28 Mars 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> alors toi t'a jamais vécus avec un basset!


heu non :rose: 



			
				toys a dit:
			
		

> en fait s'est très con comme chien ! mais tellement terrible a vivre s'est cool sa speed pas sauf quand tu part joué avec lui. (même si télé poche ou je ne sais le quelle de ces magasine en a fait un chien "commercial"pateuax et pas très futée  je te jure qu'il faut essayer car s'est l'adopté)


ah oui, je vois quelle race c'est !!  
effectivement, pour en avoir déjà vu, ils ont l'air très calmes... mais trop "pate" pour moi.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Mars 2006)

Alors vous vous avez jamais vécu avec un troopeur !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Mars 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Alors vous vous avez jamais vécu avec un troopeur !



bah non, bien troopeur de ce bestiaud là


----------



## gKatarn (28 Mars 2006)

T'as bien raison d'avoir peur


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

perso, les chats


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

pithiviers a dit:
			
		

> perso, les chats


Ta signature est trop grande.


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ta signature est trop grande.


Aaaaaaah, le p'tit mot en passant, avec le brin d'humour, le clin d'oeil, le jeu de mots et les smilies pour mettre un peu de couleur!
Heureusement que Backcat est là pour égayer un peu le forum, parce que s'il n'y avait que des Roberto, ce serait d'un lugubre!!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaaaah, le p'tit mot en passant, avec le brin d'humour, le clin d'oeil, le jeu de mots et les smilies pour mettre un peu de couleur!
> Heureusement que Backcat est là pour égayer un peu le forum, parce que s'il n'y avait que des Roberto, ce serait d'un lugubre!!




Moi c'est ça qui m'éclate    




Nuiiiiit de chiiiiineeeee, nuiiiiit câliiiiineee, nuit d'amooouuurrrr...
Nuiiiiiit d'îvreeeeessseeee, de tendreeeessseeee..


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaaaah, le p'tit mot en passant, avec le brin d'humour, le clin d'oeil, le jeu de mots et les smilies pour mettre un peu de couleur!
> Heureusement que Backcat est là pour égayer un peu le forum, parce que s'il n'y avait que des Roberto, ce serait d'un lugubre!!


Avoue tout de même que c'est plus sympa qu'un ban de 1 mois, non ?

Malgré tout, je ne suis pas là pour me faire apprécier, c'est clair  Et j'y arrive bien, hein ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Avoue tout de même que c'est plus sympa qu'un ban de 1 mois, non ?
> 
> Malgré tout, je ne suis pas là pour me faire apprécier, c'est clair  Et j'y arrive bien, hein ?


Pas autant que tu crois.


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Malgré tout, je ne suis pas là pour me faire apprécier, c'est clair  Et j'y arrive bien, hein ?



Faut pas dire ça, regarde, avec le temps on finit par trouver ça drôle!
Et puis t'as ton style, ça a ses avantages!
Toutes les économies de clavier que tu dois faire par rapport à DocEvil...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

Ed a dit:
			
		

> Pas autant que tu crois.


Tu vas pas me casser le moral toi, oh !!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

Bob a dit:
			
		

> Toutes les économies de clavier que tu dois faire par rapport à DocEvil...


M'en parle pas ! je ne sais plus où les foutre !! Si j'avais le temps, j'irais bien casser quelques vitrines pendant une manif en les projetant violemment, mais je suis un forcené du boulot... Mal foutu tout ça. Mal foutu.


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BlaqueCat a dit:
			
		

> Bob L'inoui Jack.



C'est vraiment nul comme vanne...
Pascal 77 Sors de ce corps!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

T'aurais pu mettre *[MGZ] BlagueCat* au moins... :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais pu mettre *[MGZ] BlagueCat* au moins... :mouais:


Force m'est d'avouer que tu as raison...

... :mouais:

C'est bien la première et dernière fois!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

J'y ferai gaffe


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Toutes les économies de clavier que tu dois faire par rapport à DocEvil...


Est-ce que, par hasard, tu me trouverais trop long ? :hein:


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que, par hasard, tu me trouverais trop long ? :hein:


Moi, faire un reproche à sa grandeur?
Noooon!
J'ai juste utilisé une référence pour que Backcat comprenne mieux...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> J'ai juste utilisé une référence pour que Backcat comprenne mieux...


Je vois. Tu aimes les défis.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

Hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Hein ?


Quod erat demonstrandum.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Hein ?


Tu devrais être livré avec l'aspirine...


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Hein ?


Les voies de Dieu sont impénétrables...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

C'est pas ce que m'a dit Amok... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Les voies de Dieu sont impénétrables...


Qu'on dit. :love: 

_Dis donc minou, c'est moi le marchand d'aspirine ? Ou tu t'auto-cites pour le fun ?_


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas ce que m'a dit Amok... :mouais:


Bah en même temps, des souvenirs, c'est tout ce qui lui reste...


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

Comment ça taille dans le coin!
J'vais rester un peu pour voir en fait...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça taille dans le coin!
> J'vais rester un peu pour voir en fait...


L'est mignon bobby. C'est un peu comme un lama ou un poisson rouge : faut toujours qu'on s'occupe de lui.


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> M'en parle pas ! je ne sais plus où les foutre !! Si j'avais le temps, j'irais bien casser quelques vitrines pendant une manif en les projetant violemment, mais je suis un forcené du boulot... Mal foutu tout ça. Mal foutu.




je t'imagine bien lancer les claviers mais pas sur les bonnes vitrines !! genre "pardon Madame La Maire, j'ma trompé !"      

ceci dit, je préfère les chats et connaitre Chaton m'y incite d'autant plus !


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> L'est mignon bobby. C'est un peu comme un lama ou un poisson rouge : faut toujours qu'on s'occupe de lui.


Si tu savais comme tu as raison.
Mon entourage est épuisé.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Si tu savais comme tu as raison.


Ah, mais tu touches du doigt un point sensible : justement, je sais. On me le reproche assez.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

Externe ou interne le point sensible ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Externe ou interne le point sensible ?


Il va sans dire que je me refuse à répondre aux questions de ce genre. J'ajoute qu'une telle impudeur est tout particulièrement indigne de la part d'un modérateur.
Aussi, afin de conserver à la chose tout son mystère, je me contenterai donc de te dire ceci : la prostate n'est pas loin.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

Elle a bon dos la prostate... pffff...


----------



## tirhum (28 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> L'est mignon bobby. C'est un peu comme un lama ou un poisson rouge : faut toujours qu'on s'occupe de lui.





			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Si tu savais comme tu as raison.
> Mon entourage est épuisé.


j'aurais plutot dit un rémora..... 


...ou un sparadrap récalcitrant à se détacher..... 
:rateau:


----------



## macelene (10 Avril 2006)

Qui n'en veut...? :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Avril 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Qui n'en veut...? :rateau:



tu lui enlève les griffes et hop, un coussin vivant  :love:


----------



## mikoo (10 Avril 2006)

Les chats sont des commères, 
les chiens sont des salauds, 
conclusion : je préfère les loutres.
  :love: :sleep:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Avril 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> tu lui enlève les griffes et hop, un coussin vivant  :love:


Tu lui enlève la tête et hop, un coussin mort!


----------



## Dory (10 Avril 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Qui n'en veut...? :rateau:




J'ai le même mais tout blanc...:love: 

Bonjour les poils


----------



## sofiping (10 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Tu lui enlève la tête et hop, un coussin mort!



Et pour finir , tu lui enlèves les poils et ça fait une gourde !!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Avril 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Et pour finir , tu lui enlèves les poils et ça fait une gourde !!!



ha, c'est donc une femelle !


----------



## La mouette (10 Avril 2006)

Sinon je peux en faire un chapeau de Davy Croquet


----------



## macelene (10 Avril 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Et pour finir , tu lui enlèves les poils et ça fait une gourde !!!





			
				CCM a dit:
			
		

> ha, c'est donc une femelle !





			
				Dory a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les poils



Plus de poils et plus de boules...  :rateau:   












LA Soluce finale... il fait la gueule...  :mouais: Je comprends pas pourquoi...  C'est bien une gourde...

MAis quel bonheur une maison sans poils qui volent


----------



## La mouette (10 Avril 2006)

et mon chapeau


----------



## Dory (10 Avril 2006)

> MAis quel bonheur une maison sans poils qui volent



Je l'ai fait une fois ...il m'a fait la tête pendant plusieurs jours....


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Avril 2006)

Tortionnaire!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2006)

Pauv' bête...


----------



## jahrom (10 Avril 2006)

Moi je préfères les chats. :love:
Mais parfois je me demande si je vis chez lui, ou lui chez moi... :rose:


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Avril 2006)

Tiens ça me fait penser à un truc que j'ai lu kekpart :

Les chiens se disent : "ils me logent, ils me nourrissent, ils me caressent, ce sont des dieux"
Les chats se disent : "ils me logent, ils me nourrissent, ils me caressent, je suis un dieu".

J'ai bien peur que tout ceci soit très proche de la réalité. 

(Passionnant, hein?  )


----------



## La mouette (10 Avril 2006)

It is tree possible que dat is de trousse  

Bon je suis pas Bobby


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ça me fait penser à un truc que j'ai lu kekpart :
> 
> Les chiens se disent : "ils me logent, ils me nourrissent, ils me caressent, ce sont des dieux"
> Les chats se disent : "ils me logent, ils me nourrissent, ils me caressent, je suis un dieu".
> ...


Allez  Caresse moi encore !!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Avril 2006)

Ok, mais dans le mauvais sens alors...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2006)

Toi t'es un vrai pervers !!!! :love:


----------



## tirhum (10 Avril 2006)

ouais mais bon, une caresse avec une main  "pustuleuse" !.....


----------



## takamaka (10 Avril 2006)

:afraid: *Beurk !*


----------



## macelene (10 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais bon, une caresse avec une main  "pustuleuse" !.....



Note que si les pustules ne suppurent pas, ça peut faire un bon gant de massage... :rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Avril 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Note que si les pustules ne suppurent pas, ça peut faire un bon gant de massage... :rateau:



Réflexion pertinente.


----------



## mikoo (10 Avril 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> :afraid: *Beurk !*



Co-sign.  :rateau:


----------



## meskh (10 Avril 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Note que si les pustules ne suppurent pas, ça peut faire un bon gant de massage... :rateau:



Et que si ça suppure un peu, y'aura toujours un chien pour te nettoyer tout ça ! 

Moi, j'aime les chats


----------



## takamaka (10 Avril 2006)

> mikoo :


----------



## Momo-du-56 (10 Avril 2006)

meskh a dit:
			
		

> Et que si ça suppure un peu, y'aura toujours un chien pour te nettoyer tout ça !
> 
> Moi, j'aime les chats




Il suppure que quand il est en colère Bobby, sinon les pustules ont la texture du latex


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Avril 2006)

On avait dit : on se moque pas des petits handicaps des autres. 
"Pas les affaires, pas la famille, pas le physique" c'est dans la charte.





EDIT :


			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Toi t'es un vrai pervers !!!! :love:



Et toi, viens pas me dire que tu t'en rends compte que maintenant...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2006)

C'est juste que j'avais pas lu les ptites lignes sûrement


----------



## Kreck (13 Avril 2006)

Le chat, pour la définition de l'animal dans le dictionnaire du diable d'Ambrose Bierce :
"automate moelleux et indestructible fourni par la nature pour recevoir des coups de pied quand les choses se gâtent dans le cercle de famille".


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Avril 2006)

Ca c'est marrant, ici c'est l'inverse.
C'est nous qu'on prend les coups de pied.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2006)

D'un autre côté, c'est demandé si gentiment


----------



## fredintosh (16 Avril 2006)

Pour revenir au sujet de départ qui nous passionne tous, l'idéal serait d'avoir un chat qui puisse redémarrer en chien parfois, ou inversement.


----------



## olivier1969 (16 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Pour revenir au sujet de départ qui nous passionne tous, l'idéal serait d'avoir un chat qui puisse redémarrer en chien parfois, ou inversement.



mais attention au bug du microchat, parfois instable...moi je préfére l'OS dog..


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

Pourquoi les chiens sont mieux que les hommes : 

1. Les chiens n'ont pas de difficultés à montrer leur affection en public 
2. Les chiens s'ennuient quand vous n'êtes pas là 
3. Le chien se sent coupable quand il fait quelque chose de mal 
4. Le chien est vraiment direct quand il vous demande de sortir dehors 
5. Le chien ne rit jamais de votre façon de faire du sport 
6. Les hommes ne jouent pas avec tous les hommes qu'ils rencontrent lorsque vous marchez autour du paté de maison 
7. Le chien ne sera jamais fâché contre vous si vous oubliez son anniversaire 
8. Un chien ne sera jamais faché contre vous si vous parlez à un autre chien. 
9. Le chien pense toujours que vous êtes un génie culinaire 
10. Les chiens d'âge moyen n'éprouvent pas le besoin de vous changez pour une maitresse plus jeune (un à zéro pour les chiens) 
11. Le chien n'en a rien à faire si vous vous rasez les jambes ou pas 

Pourquoi les chiens sont mieux que les hommes 

1) Les chiens ne se vantent pas quand ils dorment avec quelqu'un d'autre; 
2) Vous n'avez pas de soupçons sur les rêves de votre chien; 
3) Les chiens les plus beaux ne savent pas qu'ils sont les plus beaux; 
4) La seule chose que votre chien peut vous filer, c'est des puces; 
5) Les chiens ne se gênent pas pour montrer leur affection en public; 
6) Les chiens vous manquent lorsque vous partez; 
7) Vous ne vous demandez jamais si votre chien est assez bon pour vous; 
8) Les chiens se sentent coupables quand ils ont fait quelque chose de mal; 
9) Les chiens sont contents quelle que soit la cassette vidéo que vous avez choisi de louer, parce qu'ils savent que la chose la plus importante, c'est d'être ensemble; 
10) Les chiens n'ont pas peur de votre intelligence; 
11) On peut apprendre à un chien; 
12) Les chiens savent ce que "NON" veut dire; 
13) Les chiens n'ont pas pour habitude de tuer ceux de leur propre espèce; 
14) Les chiens vous prennent pour un génie culinaire; 
15) Vous pouvez apprendre un chien à être propre à la maison; 
16) Les chiens n'éprouvent pas le besoin de vous abandonner pour quelqu'un de plus jeune au bout de quelques années de vie commune; 
17) Les chiens plaisent toujours à votre famille; 
18) Les chiens se fichent bien que vous conduisez la voiture pendant tout le trajet; 
19) Les chiens n'appuient pas sur des freins imaginaires; 
20) Les chiens admettent lorsqu'ils sont perdus; 
21) Les chiens s'en foutent que vous vous rasiez les jambes; 
22) Les chiens ne sont pas embêtés si vous gagnez plus qu'eux; 
23) On peut forcer un chien à prendre un bain. 

15 POINTS IDENTIQUES ENTRE LES CHIENS ET LES HOMMES 

1) Les deux prennent trop de place dans ou sur le lit; 
2) Les deux ont une peur irrationnelle de l'aspirateur; 
3) Les deux sont intimidés par leurs propres enfants; 
4) Les deux marquent leur territoire; 
5) Aucun des deux ne sait poser une question; 
6) Aucun des deux ne sait dire ce qui les embête; 
7) Les plus petits sont souvent les plus énervés; 
8) Aucun des deux ne fait la vaisselle; 
9) Les deux pètent sans se gêner; 
10) Aucun des deux ne remarque lorsque vous avez changé de coiffure; 
11) Les deux n'aiment jouer que pour dominer l'autre; 
12) Les deux sont très susceptibles quand ils voient le postier; 
13) Aucun des deux ne sait répondre au téléphone; 
14) Aucun des deux ne comprend pourquoi vous aimez les chats; 
15) Les deux éprouvent de la fascination envers l'entre-jambes des femmes. 

7 RAISONS POURQUOI LES HOMMES SONT MIEUX QUE LES CHIENS 

1) Les hommes ne se salissent que deux pieds lorsque le temps est boueux; 
2) Un homme ne veut pas systématiquement jouer avec les autres hommes qu'il rencontre lorsque vous vous promenez avec; 
3) Les hommes savent ouvrir les boites de conserve eux-même; 
4) Les chiens ont une haleine de chien *tout-le-temps*; 
5) Les hommes connaissent les mathématiques; 
6) Les hommes sont acceptés à l'hôtel et dans les restaurants; 
7) Les hommes ne vont pas bouffer la bouffe du chat dès qu'on a le dos tourné.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 15 POINTS IDENTIQUES ENTRE LES CHIENS ET LES HOMMES
> 
> 1) Les deux prennent trop de place dans ou sur le lit;
> (...)



La charte!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

pour Fredintosh et Rom1net  j'vous présente mon : TITI :love: 

Voir la pièce jointe 10358


----------



## fredintosh (24 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> pour Fredintosh et Rom1net  j'vous présente mon : TITI :love:
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 10358


:love:  
Tu as donné ta langue au chat ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Avril 2006)

Les chiens  . Les chats j'en garde un très mauvais souvenir


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

c'est un comique:rateau: j'lui ai dit fait un joli sourire pour macgé


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Les chiens  . Les chats j'en garde un très mauvais souvenir



bin change d'avatar tu vas encore te faire peur:hein:


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> bin change d'avatar tu vas encore te faire peur:hein:




Sauf celles que j'apprivoise


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Sauf celles que j'apprivoise


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

>




Tu veux que je te fasse un dessin ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Avril 2006)

la sirene est ennuyée par le chaton .. ne cherche pas à comprendre ces sous entendus ...  le felin fait le malin...:rateau:


----------



## UnAm (24 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> pour Fredintosh et Rom1net  j'vous présente mon : TITI :love:
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 10358


trop mimi


----------



## r0m1 (24 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> pour Fredintosh et Rom1net  j'vous présente mon : TITI :love:
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 10358




coucou TITI !!!! Il est super mignon.... il aime la bière lui aussi   (ça c'est pour l'ingrat de l'autre fil )


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

J'ai deux chattes.
Luna qui a 10 ans et Isis 2 ans.
Voici Luna.





.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> la sirene est ennuyée par le chaton .. ne cherche pas à comprendre ces sous entendus ...  le felin fait le malin...:rateau:



merci mon Ange 

quant à Simba le lionceau faudrait déjà qu'il ouvre les yeux une bonne fois pour toute :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> coucou TITI !!!! Il est super mignon.... il aime la bière lui aussi   (ça c'est pour l'ingrat de l'autre fil )



bah t'as vu la langue, l'était déjà pompette la pomponette :rateau:

pour cOrentin mdr l'ipod sur les zoreilles trop choux ta tite chatte:love:


----------



## r0m1 (24 Avril 2006)

ah ben c'est du propre 



			
				vbidule a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez gnagnagna points de réputation à d'autres gnagnagna de nouveau à Toumaï.pffffffff


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> merci mon Ange
> 
> quant à Simba le lionceau faudrait déjà qu'il ouvre les yeux une bonne fois pour toute :hein:




J'ai une idée tiens


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> ah ben c'est du propre



:rose: même pas drôle d'abord :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une idée tiens



houlà j'ai peuuurrrrrrr:affraid:


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> houlà j'ai peuuurrrrrrr:affraid:




Tu aimeras vraisemblablement :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

:hein:  
ouf! à c't'heure ci le tiot est à la sorbonne


----------



## sibileau.raymond (26 Avril 2006)

les chats sont des animaux
qui n'obéissent pas
qui enterrent leurs crotttes
qui choisissent leur maître
trois bonnes raisons pour les préférer !
j'aurais bien aimé montrer le mien  mais je ne sais pas intégrer des photos !!
tant pis, si vous voulez le voir y faut m'expliquer !


----------



## jojoleretour (26 Avril 2006)

moi je préfère les chats, c'est indépendants et surtout ça ronronne :love: :love: et c'est mimi :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Avril 2006)

Enfin ca dépend des chats y'en a qui sont carrement chiants et qui gueulent au moindre truc...   ( non je parle pas de toi backcat  )
J'en ai 2chez moi y'en a une tu la tapes elle ronronne et l'autre tu l'approche a 3metre elle te saute a la gueule


----------



## fredintosh (26 Avril 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai 2chez moi y'en a une tu la tapes elle ronronne et l'autre tu l'approche a 3metre elle te saute a la gueule


Si la deuxième chatte a vu que tu frappes la première chatte, c'est normal qu'elle se défende préventivement, elle est juste plus intelligente que l'autre.


----------



## sibileau.raymond (26 Avril 2006)

Donc les chats, pour les raisons précédemment citées et une autre qui s'est appelé chadoc et qui s'appelle aujourd'hui Zigotto  que voilà


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Si la deuxième chatte a vu que tu frappes la première chatte, c'est normal qu'elle se défende préventivement, elle est juste plus intelligente que l'autre.




Non vu que sa fille (la raleuse est la mere de la débile (je fais des beaux compliùent hein ? ) elle est peut meme pas l'approcher a 10metres


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2006)

sibileau.raymond a dit:
			
		

> Donc les chats, pour les raisons précédemment citées et une autre qui s'est appelé chadoc et qui s'appelle aujourd'hui Zigotto  que voilà



ah y'a un tit pb là:hein: on voit rien 
mais où est donc passé ce sâcré Zigotto


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> moi je préfère les chats, c'est indépendants et surtout ça ronronne :love: :love: et c'est mimi :love:



:love: :love: il a quel âge? et son tit nom à lui?


----------



## sibileau.raymond (26 Avril 2006)

donc les chats (voir avatar !) , à cause de tous ceux que j'ai eu et du dernier  zigotto, voilà j'espère que les photos vont suivre


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2006)

sibileau.raymond a dit:
			
		

> donc les chats (voir avatar !) , à cause de tous ceux que j'ai eu et du dernier  zigotto, voilà j'espère que les photos vont suivre




cooo!  y'a de l'angora dans zigotto peut-être du turc?:hein: 
le mien aussi il dort les 4 fers en l'air c'est trop rigolo:love: :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Avril 2006)

C'est réellement dramatique.

Pas d'autre mot.

J'ai fait ce thread pour fustiger les threads à la con... et c'est un de ceux qui aura duré le plus longtemps (des miens... s'entend...)

Je suis effaré par une telle densité de crétinerie.

Je suis épaté par cet étalage de niaiseries.

Plus ça va, plus je suis stalinien... les gens sont faibles, et en plus bien trop nombreux...


----------



## sibileau.raymond (26 Avril 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est réellement dramatique.
> 
> Pas d'autre mot.
> 
> ...


t'as le droit de trouver ça stupide, tu n'est pas obligé d'être méprisant dans ta réaction&#8230;
parce que si c'est de l'humour, tu vois, je préfère être crétin&#8230;plutôt que d'être stalinien !
je n'en dis pas plus mais n'en pense pas moins&#8230;


----------



## fredintosh (26 Avril 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est réellement dramatique.
> 
> Pas d'autre mot.
> 
> ...


Se croire plus intelligent que les autres et chercher à le démontrer en tendant des perches n'est pas une marque d'intelligence et de finesse, encore moins de modestie.
Commence par montrer l'exemple au lieu de te plaindre, c'est trop facile de ne créer que des threads débiles en disant ensuite : regardez comme ils sont cons, ils répondent à mon thread débile.








Trouve des idées de thread plus intéressantes que ce que tu critiques, et si tu n'as pas de meilleures idées, essaye d'améliorer les threads qui existent en y apportant des contributions utiles et intelligentes.
Ca ne dépend que de toi, ne transfère pas tes propres frustrations sur la médiocrité supposée d'autrui.


----------



## benkenobi (26 Avril 2006)

Ma participation pour relever le niveau de ce thread (que je n'ai pas lu...) désolé sonnyboy :

Moi je préfère les chattes... :love:


----------



## Fulvio (26 Avril 2006)

22h27. Je vais au premier message non lu de ce thread et j'échoue sur le post #334. Je me dis : "mince, ce thread a pourtant été initié par Sonnyboy, pourtant" 
22h31. J'arrive au post #352. Je suis rassuré


----------



## fredintosh (26 Avril 2006)

Fulvio a dit:
			
		

> 22h27. Je vais au premier message non lu de ce thread et j'échoue sur le post #334. Je me dis : "mince, ce thread a pourtant été initié par Sonnyboy, pourtant"
> 22h31. J'arrive au post #352. Je suis rassuré


Evidemment, ce thread aurait pu prendre une tournure moins 1er degré, et plus marrante, ou bien tout simplement ne pas avoir de suite, mais après tout, quel est le problème ? Qui regarde le nom de l'auteur du thread et le tout premier message pour savoir si c'est du 1er ou du second degré ? Si ce fil a du succès malgré les volontés de son auteur, c'est qu'il répondait involontairement au besoin de certains d'entre nous de parler de nos bêtes de compagnie. C'est peut-être mièvre, mais *ça n'empêche pas d'autres fils plus intéressants et plus profonds d'exister*, cela ne dépend que de l'imagination de leurs initiateurs.
Encore une fois, je comprends que SonnyBoy se plaigne de ne pas voir de threads plus intéressants ou de posts plus intelligents, mais il ne tient qu'à lui de montrer l'exemple, sinon, il est bien mal placé pour nous faire la leçon.


----------



## tirhum (26 Avril 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est réellement dramatique.
> 
> Pas d'autre mot.
> 
> ...


y'a de quoi se le taper sur la rambarde... nan ?!..... :rateau: :rateau: 

j'te paierais bien un coup, mais j'habite pas à côté !!.....:mouais:


----------



## Hippocampe (26 Avril 2006)

vous êtes un peu comme... chiens et chats sur ce fil... mouarf !!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2006)

Ah. Ben je suis pas le seul donc. Ouf.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Avril 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> les gens sont faibles, et en plus bien trop nombreux...




*Me vient subitement à l'esprit une question*
n'as tu jamais pensé que tu étais trop nombreux pour toi même ?


----------



## Amok (26 Avril 2006)

Devinez qui tire la chevillette ? Pomponette est rentrée, mieux vaut fermer la fenêtre avant que le sirop de la rue ne lui donne envie de se dégourdir à nouveau les pattes.

J'entends gronder, les crocs commencent à apparaître, certains salivent. Avant d'être obligé de poser un formulaire pour débloquer les fonds necessaires à la vaccination antirabique des quelques dizaines de milliers de membres inscrits, je sors le balai pour disperser la meute.

Ouste ! Rentrez chez vous ! Un canin bien élevé ne file pas dans les rues si tard ! Quand aux félins, leur vision nocturne permet de glisser dans un autre sujet sans tomber trop bas.

Meowwwwwww.


----------

